# I'm not myself.



## seitt

Greetings

Please can you translate this short sentence?

“I'm not myself today.”

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## boggiee

seitt said:


> “I'm not myself today.”



Hi,

İyi değilim bugün / keyfim yok.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,
and also why not "Kendimde değilim" !


----------



## stonerain

I am not myself today is literally,

Kendim değilim bugün. 

But can we really say, "Kendimde değilim bugün"? 
I just want to know. Is that a phrase?


----------



## Gemmenita

_Bugün, ben kendimde değilim!
_
Neden olmasın ki?

Şimdi bu konu hakkında, sizlere güzel bir şiir burada.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, interesting you use the "de hali".


----------



## Reverence

Interestingly, a colleague posed a question at work today, one I replied with "I'm not myself today."

All of the above are perfectly valid translations, but I ended up saying "Bugün bende bir haller var" instead.

Of course, that one isn't something you're likely to see in textbooks, but then again, that's what the informal language is all about, right?


----------



## seitt

Indeed, many thanks for a wonderfully colloquial alternative.


----------

